# New Cruncher



## [Ion] (Dec 3, 2009)

The T400 arrived earlier, and, of course, the first thing installed was BOINC.  
The BOINC benchmarks are about on par with the E6550, so I'm hoping for ~600 PPD


> 12/2/2009 5:41:42 PM		Benchmark results:
> 12/2/2009 5:41:42 PM		   Number of CPUs: 2
> 12/2/2009 5:41:42 PM		   2479 floating point MIPS (Whetstone) per CPU
> 12/2/2009 5:41:42 PM		   5230 integer MIPS (Dhrystone) per CPU


Temps are excellent, only slight higher than my Q9400 and ~20C lower than the old laptop, so I have no issues temperature-wise crunching 24/7 on it:


----------



## Asylum (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice Ion. 

Crunch On!!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 3, 2009)

Here's a shot of BOINCView monitoring the farm:




BTW, Callisto and Triton are Pentium Ms, and Europa is the T400 (2.4ghz P8600)


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 3, 2009)

Welcome to the Core 2 Duo mobile realm. My laptop has a C2D T8100 2.1GHz/3MB Penryn (1st gen 45nm) and 2 80nm 8600m GT GPUs, but I can only use one GPU for Folding because the other seems to have no display outputs connected to it. I crunch + fold 24/7 on my lappy in the bathroom cabinet.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 3, 2009)

I actually use my laptops (school, real life, etc), so I would estimate that it will be on no more than 22-23 hours a day, but probably not much if at all less.  BTW, BOINCView is estimating 32 credits/hour, which is a little over 4x what my X31 got, so I'm happy 

What temps does yours run at?  I've yet to see mine break 55c, currently its crunching away on the bed @49c and 51c (cores 0/1).  And it's dead silent, much more so than the X31/T40


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 3, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I actually use my laptops (school, real life, etc), so I would estimate that it will be on no more than 22-23 hours a day, but probably not much if at all less.  BTW, BOINCView is estimating 32 credits/hour, which is a little over 4x what my X31 got, so I'm happy
> 
> What temps does yours run at?  I've yet to see mine break 55c, currently its crunching away on the bed @49c and 51c (cores 0/1).  And it's dead silent, much more so than the X31/T40



My (10lb) laptop gets ridiculously hot. One 8600GT folding @ 550/1100 runs at around 75-85*c and the CPU probably does around 65*c. My laptop is becoming a $2500 dinosaur, and it was a $2500 paperweight when the motherboard went twice and the pair of GPUs went thrice.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 4, 2009)

Well, it seems as if my estimate of 600-700 points per day was accurate, it's pulled in ~1000 points in the past 36 hours, so about 660/day  
The best part is it is totally silent, I can't hear it over the T40/X31


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 4, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> The T400 arrived earlier, and, of course, the first thing installed was BOINC.
> The BOINC benchmarks are about on par with the E6550, so I'm hoping for ~600 PPD
> 
> Temps are excellent, only slight higher than my Q9400 and ~20C lower than the old laptop, so I have no issues temperature-wise crunching 24/7 on it:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091202/wcg_t400.png



Nice! My T7200 get around 600 PPD @ 2.0Ghz. It runs much hotter than that @ around 65c full load.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 4, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Nice! My T7200 get around 600 PPD @ 2.0Ghz. It runs much hotter than that @ around 65c full load.



In that case, ~650-700 seems reasonable for mine.  Both of the Pentium M laptops got ~175 so it's a nice improvement.  They also ran @ ~65-70c, so the 50c of the P8600 is far less worrysome


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2009)

Well, it looks that it has settled out @ ~800PPD, but I'll need some more data points to be sure.




Yesterday, it did ~2 days of work, which is reasonable because it's a dual-core, and earned ~850 points from it.  With closer to 2 days of work/day, 800PPD looks like a reasonable estimate.  Not bad at all, that's about 40% of what the Q9400 does


----------

